# Nutria...



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

Anyone here ever smoked a nutria and make pulled 'swamp pork' with it?


----------



## okie362 (May 3, 2017)

Not I but I think you should give it a go and take lots of pics.  I  have never had Nutria but I always assumed it would be like squirrel (Tree rat vs Swamp rat)?


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

Closer to rabbit. I could clean a swamp rabbit and a small nutria, cut the nutria's tail off, and the heads of both, lay them side by side and you could not tell the difference. And they eat the same vegetation in the swamps. Nutria does have a little more wild pork flavor though, which got me to thinking about smoking a nutria to make pulled swamp pork. I do plan on tryin it out and will report back...with pics...this fall when hunting season is in.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 3, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> Closer to rabbit. I could clean a swamp rabbit and a small nutria, cut the nutria's tail off, and the heads of both, lay them side by side and you could not tell the difference. And they eat the same vegetation in the swamps. Nutria does have a little more wild pork flavor though, which got me to thinking about smoking a nutria to make pulled swamp pork. I do plan on tryin it out and will report back...with pics...this fall when hunting season is in.


Man, a Nutria cook entered in the current Throw Down would've been very cool.
I would think it would qualify as they're swamp critters, semi aquatic mammals.

And to answer the question, they taste like a cross between Rabbit and Beaver according to my Coonass relatives.


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > Closer to rabbit. I could clean a swamp rabbit and a small nutria, cut the nutria's tail off, and the heads of both, lay them side by side and you could not tell the difference. And they eat the same vegetation in the swamps. Nutria does have a little more wild pork flavor though, which got me to thinking about smoking a nutria to make pulled swamp pork. I do plan on tryin it out and will report back...with pics...this fall when hunting season is in.
> ...


I have never had beaver, but do eat quite a bit of swamp rabbit. That is the closest comparison I could come up with. Cross between rabbit and wild hog.

Hey-how do I send a pm on SMF? I'll send you that jam recipe.


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

We do eat nutria on occasion while out at the duck camp. Nutria sauce piquant is delicious. I have also done nutria ragu with home made tagliatelle pasta and fresh grated Parmesan cheese. I have always wanted to make some nutria smoke sausage.


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

BTW, what is this Throwdown you speak of?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 3, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> BTW, what is this Throwdown you speak of?



There's still time to enter!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/261669/april-2017-throwdown-time-under-the-sea


----------



## chilerelleno (May 3, 2017)

Either click-on or hover your cursor over a person's name, a drop down menu will appear, select Send PM.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 3, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Either click-on or hover your cursor over a person's name, a drop down menu will appear, select Send PM.



If you're on your phone, click on the name/avatar and it will take you to a new screen with info about that person. Under the info is a "send PM" button.


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> Either click-on or hover your cursor over a person's name, a drop down menu will appear, select Send PM.


Thanks!


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Indaswamp said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what is this Throwdown you speak of?
> ...


So, I looked over the rules, few questions...

Is this an event on one day that involves travel and you cook whatever you are entering there? Or is this a cook at your house and post pics. contest? Either way, it looks interesting. But unfortunately I will not be able to participate on May 7th. I will be out of town.


----------



## shyzabrau (May 3, 2017)

Indaswamp said:


> So, I looked over the rules, few questions...
> 
> Is this an event on one day that involves travel and you cook whatever you are entering there? Or is this a cook at your house and post pics. contest? Either way, it looks interesting. But unfortunately I will not be able to participate on May 7th. I will be out of town.


You send a PM (to Case "dirtsailor2003") with a picture of your plated dish (with the required label clearly visible) no later than the end of the day on May 7th, along with a brief description. The pictures are posted in a thread (anonymously) and there is a popular vote (based solely on how tasty the plate looks) and a judging panel.

No travel and no actual tasting by those judging.

You are encouraged to take pictures of the process and later (_after results are announced_) post a step-by-step recipe/procedural of your creation.


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2017)

I am looking forward to seeing the dishes created. I have some recipes up my sleeve for future contests.

BTW, I am thinking of doing some nutria sausage. Will need to add in fat, probably just use pork butt.


----------

